# Bluevein Cheese



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Photocourtesy: Consejo Regulador Cabrales, Asturias, Spain.

Asturian Cabrales, Gorgonzola and Roquefort are my fave blues, and we enjoy them most as follows:

1. salads 
2. international cheese platters with crackers & breadsticks
3. baked pastas 

How do you enjoy your blue vein cheeses ? Which varieties do you like ? 

Look forward to your replies. 
Margi.


----------



## merstar (Aug 19, 2012)

My favorite is Moody Blue Smoked Blue Cheese
Roth Käse 
I also like Gorgonzola Mountain (Piccante) and Pont Reyes.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

I must admit I do like blue vein cheese..I enjoy it with crackers and wine


----------



## merstar (Aug 19, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I must admit I do like blue vein cheese..I enjoy it with crackers and wine



Everything tastes better with wine!


----------



## niquejim (Aug 19, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I must admit I do like blue vein cheese..I enjoy it with crackers and wine


 


merstar said:


> Everything tastes better with wine!


 
Actually beer pairs better with cheese than wine does. Maytag Blue is the best here in the US, on par with the best in the world. 
Is it only a coincidence that *Frederick Louis “Fritz” Maytag III* (born December 9, 1937 in Newton, Iowa) is the former owner of Anchor Brewing Company in San Francisco and is Chairman of the Board of the Maytag Dairy Farms (maker of Maytag Blue cheese )


----------



## merstar (Aug 19, 2012)

niquejim said:


> Actually beer pairs better with cheese than wine does. Maytag Blue is the best here in the US, on par with the best in the world.
> Is it only a coincidence that *Frederick Louis “Fritz” Maytag III* (born December 9, 1937 in Newton, Iowa) is the former owner of Anchor Brewing Company in San Francisco and is Chairman of the Board of the Maytag Dairy Farms (maker of Maytag Blue cheese )



Too bad I don't drink beer - I'd like to try it with various cheeses. I'm not wild about Maytag Blue - I prefer other blue cheeses, such as Point Reyes, Moody Blue, etc.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Aug 19, 2012)

Great topic Margi Cintrano and I must say, I am Sweetie go crazy when we received an order of Stilton.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

*Semi Sweet Portuguese Port & Blue Cheese*

In my opinion, bluevein cheeses pair most exemplary with Portuguese or Sardinian Port or Semi Sweet Moscatel or Valle D´Aosta Spumantes or Semi Sweet Cavas and for Cabrales Blue, from Cabrales, Asturias, Spain; the land of apple cider, Sidra ( cider ) Natural or Sidra Champoinese Style ... 

Once in awhile I like an ice cold black beer with Mexican cuisine, or a German black, St. Paulie Girl with Swiss or German sausages, however, in all honesty, I prefer wines, sparkling wines, cider and brandies & cordials. 

Was raised by a French lady and Italian gentleman ... wine culture ...

All my best regards.

Thanks for all the feedback.
Margi.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 21, 2012)

Maytag blue is my favorite but I love all but the really musty blue cheeses.

On baguette slices with sliced apples and a good white wine.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Aug 21, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, blue cheese is a favorite!
I don't like the way it melts, as it tends to break and the cheese grease seeps out, so I usually have it uncooked in some way.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Jenny,

What do you mean by "Musty" ? Aged ? Pungent ?

Have you ever had Cabrales which is aged in leaves in dark caves and shacks in Asturias, Spain in the mountains of Spain ? 

I believe you would enjoy and there is a Cabrales called Picón, meaning piquant or spicy ... very pungent ! 

In Tapas Bars throughout the peninsula it is served on canapés and various bread toasts, and combined with cream or milk or cream cheese as a spread ... It is also created into a sauce with same ingredients as a side sauce for entrecöte ...

Best regards.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Savannah,

Stilton ... it is somewhat a paradox, yet similiar to Cabrales ... very pungent and aged bluevein ... 

Thanks for ur contribution and feedback.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

N.M.,

Bluevein cheeses are usually best in interntl. cheese platters at room temperature with a wonderful Portuguese Port or Sardinian Port ... a bit semi sweet pairs wonderfully with such pungent cheeses.

Thanks for feedbk.
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Merstar,

I have never had Maytag bluevein. The next time we travel over to the USA, we shall taste test some. 

Thanks for your contribution.
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

*Kylie: The Mediterranean Triology*

Wine, bread and cheese ... I can live on this triology ! 

  Kind regards and thanks for your feedback.

Margi.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 21, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Jenny,
> 
> What do you mean by "Musty" ? Aged ? Pungent ?
> 
> ...


 

I have had cabrales both in Spain and here and I like it a lot.  I would love the Picon!

There are some veined cheeses that seem musty to me and leave a bitter taste.  I dont think "pungent" is exactly the word to describe them ...

I have taken some cheese classes here and recall a particular cheese that I could not abide whatsoever because of the musty tase  ... I wish I could remember its name ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Jenny,

Glad to hear, you enjoy Cabrales ... 

Okay, understand Musty Bitter verses spicy pungent ... Interesting, cheese tasting courses. 

Very fascinating. 

In Boston ?  

Thanks for feedbk.
Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 21, 2012)

I love Cambazola, just by itself or smeared on good, whole grain baguette or Scandinavian style rye crisp bread.

I have had Stilton once. That was divine on its own and with sliced fruit and a lovely port.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for your contribution Taxi.

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## merstar (Aug 21, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Merstar,
> 
> I have never had Maytag bluevein. The next time we travel over to the USA, we shall taste test some.
> 
> ...



As I mentioned previously, Maytag Blue is *not* one of my favorites. I much prefer Point Reyes and Roth Kase's Moody Blue, which is smoked.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 21, 2012)

merstar said:


> As I mentioned previously, Maytag Blue is *not* one of my favorites. I much prefer Point Reyes and Roth Kase's Moody Blue, which is smoked.



I like Maytag best for its clean creamy flavor.

But I also like Point Reyes, which is entirely different.

I oppose smoked cheeses on principal, but if I see the Moody Blue at my cheesemonger I'll give it a try.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 21, 2012)

jennyema said:


> I like Maytag best for its clean creamy flavor.
> 
> But I also like Point Reyes, which is entirely different.


I agree. I like both of these cheeses, and yes, they are different. Maytag Blue melted over a grilled steak is heaven on a plate. Point Reyes is an excellent nibbling cheese.


----------



## merstar (Aug 22, 2012)

jennyema said:


> I like Maytag best for its clean creamy flavor.
> 
> But I also like Point Reyes, which is entirely different.
> 
> I oppose smoked cheeses on principal, but if I see the Moody Blue at my cheesemonger I'll give it a try.



Here's a link to Roth Kase's Moody Blue:
Roth Käse


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 22, 2012)

*Merstar & Jenny: Thanks for your contributions*

 Thanks for your informative and interesting contributions on the world of blue vein cheeses.

Next year when we fly over to Washington D.C. and then head south to Florida to visit my Mom in Miami Beach and older daughter who lives in Saint Augustine, we shall definitely check out the Wash. D.C. main Market for the blue cheeses suggested ... Some great crackers, a bunch of grapes and some blue vein cheese with some Italian Style Crusty bread ... 

A good snack enroute to our stops we make in the South, on 95 Interstate. 

All my best.
Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 23, 2012)

merstar said:


> Everything tastes better with wine!



So very true Merstar


----------

